

Game About Squares solver as a chrome extension - Monkeyget
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/game-about-squares-solver/lgndjieeanlbkaoadmbnbeiekblidial?hl=en

======
Monkeyget
I guess I should link to the code :
[https://github.com/tburette/gameaboutsquaressolver](https://github.com/tburette/gameaboutsquaressolver)

I did this more to play with chrome extension. It's a nice problem to write
some AI code: deterministic, single agent, easy to solve some levels but takes
some thinking to solve them all.

